# MPH on a brute



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey wanted everyone's input on here for what their speedo is showing topped out on a brute force 750 with motor mods running bigger tires than stock.

I'm tryin to figure out why mine only hits 55 on the speedo WO runnin 27" outlaws, thanks in advance for the input.:nutkick:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i only hit 50 w mine w engine mods and clutch work running 29.5s


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info byrd, so i'm guessing it's normal to see only 55 on the speedo with 20 over wiseco pistons in it, i wonder how fast it's actually running too bad i don't have any stock tires to test it.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol i was thinking the same thing. but i dont have my stocks anymore either. idk if i could keep the front end down w stock tho cuz its hard to keep the 29.5s down


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

I heard that byrd yeah doin wheelies on them things is a blast!!


----------



## 08 BF 750 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have 26 xtr's and I can hit 63.


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Byrd is their anything we can do to make the speedo read correctly besides go back to stock tires/ will a dynatek cdi box help this issue??


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks for the input 08 bf 750


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im not sure, i was gona ask rmax if he knows a way cuz he does alot of brutes


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

10 04 man well let me know i'd surely appreciate it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

When I had my 27s XTRs, it would top out at 53. My friend running beside me with stock tires on a KQ says his speedo said 56. With these 26s, she's back to 64. Amazing what an inch can do..


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol well its more the moving mass than its the inch but yeah it all takes away from top end. but im a mud man so im happy w the low end grunt and the rooster tails i sling:rockn:


----------



## bcpayne0911 (Jul 3, 2010)

on my brute off the dealer floor it would read 61..i have never ran stock tires on my bike because i bought it as a package w/ 27" xtrs.. so i dont know if the dealer had already compensated the speedo for the tires or not..but if u have read the wheelie help thread u can see that i am having probs w/ my low end torque.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah i read it. im thinking its in the spring setup and since u got the big tire up grade it prob has a diff spring setup so im betting thats ur prob.


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

agreed byrd on both posts


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

I have the vdi, hmf utility, uni air filter, and bighorn 14´s and I hit 65


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ok yiluss i have to ask what spring setup ur running cuz u jus topped everyone so far on top end


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

what size bighorns yiluss?? 26's or 27's??


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

i have the original bighorns (not the 2.0) on size 26 on itps 14´s and I have the original setup for the cluth, no mods so far


----------



## cdog (Aug 12, 2010)

I have an 06 brute 750 with Hmf full system, k&n air filter and dyno jet kit, with stock tires i got 76 with my new tires (28's on 12" rims) I got 57


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

oh ok yiluss i was thinking u was running 27s cuz i read ur signature. dang cdog u loss 19mph moving up to 28s. when they gona make composite tires so we can run big and fast lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i noticed tire brand makes a big difference on speed to cuz some r alot heavier than others


----------



## cdog (Aug 12, 2010)

yea, the new ones are way heavier plus the rotation is off so that dosent help either.


----------



## cdog (Aug 12, 2010)

could be im runnin zillas a 6 ply tire not sure about the other brands.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

r u running zillas or mud zillas cuz there is a 10lbs difference between them


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks for the info cdog i think thats about the range im in with 27" outlaws, motor work a K&N, HMF slip-on & a dyno jet jet kit


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine ran 62 stock and 55 now with 28 outlaws maroon pri almond sec. And my speedo is only 1 MPH off checked with GPS. I run the rear 12.5s flat though and they only measure 25.5 inches like that very close to stock tire height.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

checked mine with gps 9mph off at 50mph 28 laws


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

With 26" tires, my Brute will run 65 with no engine mods. My son in law is right beside me on his, w/30" tires and his speedo says 54. It's the size of the tires throwing the speedo off. Your going faster than you think.

It's the same for your trucks running big mud grips, the outer diameter is longer so you are traveling faster than the speedo reads


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

i've consistantly hit 70 mph on gps with mine, 27/11/12 zillas all around, maroon primary spring almond secondary with highlifter weights out of the big tire kit. twin air filter, stock exhaust mod, snorkeled.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

before mine had the 6" lift I had 27" Swamplites with stock clutching, snorks & uni filter, motor work, full muzzy, and a pc3 and got it up to 73 mph but couldnt hold it straight...probably couldve gone a little faster. Now with the 6" lift and 29.5 laws I've never gone more than 30 mph by choice.... plus I've got different clutch springs now so dont really know how fast it'd go anyways.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

There are a couple on-line tire calculators that will tell you exactly how much your speedo will be off when you change sizes for car/truck tires but I've never seen one for ATV tires.


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

I think mine said 72 on the speedo stock, with 27" Zillas and mimb 3" intake snorkel it now shows 70 topped out.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I've gotten 65 on 29.5 but wouldn't recommend it. On stock tires I've seen 87. That's with motor work and modified clutch cover


----------



## NRABRUTE (Jun 1, 2010)

i just took my 09 for a rip down the road and it topped out at 64 and thats with 27" mudlites it felt like it had a lil more but a corner was coming up so I had to back off.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Iv gotten mine to 60 with 28 itp mud lights all stock but uni filter and snorkels but Idk the exact speed that just what it was saying on the read out


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mine ran 70 stock, now 52 with mods, but it gets there in a hurry


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

On flat ground most stock brutes will do high 60's. Bolt on mods around 70-72. When you go with bigger tires it knocks speed down for two reasons. 1- the speedo is calibrated to 25" tire and going bigger it reads slower. 2- rotating weight effects power big time. stock wheels and tires are light. For every 1 pound rotating weight is like adding 7 lbs. static weight. 20 lbs rotating weight is like taking your 140 lb. sister on the back for a ride.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I never checked when it was stock but I hit 65 on my 27" mudlites but the Brute wasnt done. I just ran out of room. 

The next week I installed the 30s and lift and 40 was the fastest I went before chickening out. It was getting pretty squirrely on that gravel road! I didnt have the sway bar spacer installed and I had way to much air in the tires so I am sure that was not helping. 

I want to try again now that I have the sway bar spacers installed and new clutch springs (Maroon and Green). Not that top speed really matters to me, as I rarely go over 25mph anyway.


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input, looks like it's bout time to do a read out with a gps unit


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mods in my sig (no snorkels though), but running 28" Outlaw MST's, I got 71mph on GPS. With mods in my sig (again, no snorkels), and my 30" Mudzillas, I got 78mph on GPS.


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

My speedo hits 56. I know on the tripodometer it reads 1.6 miles while driving exactly 2 miles.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have an 09 Brute 750 EFI with 27" Zillas, so far I've had it at 102kms per hour (65miles) but it was on gravel so I didn't want to push it lol. Bike is stock except for 3" snorkel and the tires.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I hit 57 with my 29.5 swamplites, 2" snorkel & moose module. I still have stock clutching & no motor work.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

My cousin on his 05 brute hit 69 down a gravel road with 26" mudlites. He said there was plenty more in it but he had to get out of it. Oh, yeah, his has a 800 kit with mild cams.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

67 all stock not sure now been down for 3 months (650i)


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I hit 64 on mine (on the highway and again on hard pack) a few weeks ago with my current setup. 30 Zillas, 2" snorkel, maroon and dark green springs.


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

when I got my 07 750i it had the Radial teracross 26" with 14" wheels and I hit 95 on my speedo and my cuzz said he hit 105 but he is half my size and it was on pavment but when I put 25 bios tires on it 86 is all I could get but I am like the other guy I love my lowend more


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

flowbackman said:


> when I got my 07 750i it had the Radial teracross 26" with 14" wheels and I hit 95 on my speedo and my cuzz said he hit 105 but he is half my size and it was on pavment but when I put 25 bios tires on it 86 is all I could get but I am like the other guy I love my lowend more


 Ok I may have let a few slide , but the dash on a brute only reads to 94 ....So I am calling:bsflag:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Probably in km/h


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol im glad someone called that out

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

100km/62mph normally, upto 110km/70 mph depending on the day,the type of road, direction of wind etc


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Ok I may have let a few slide , but the dash on a brute only reads to 94 ....So I am calling:bsflag:


 
Im going to have to agree with hondarecoveryman on this one considering that the thread subject is "mph on a brute" and he is from Missouri


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

True I never looked at that. I just looked at the numbers and said that must be km/h cause that would be about right as far as mph from the general consensus


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I know a guy that had a stock 2008 750 and said he got 75. I call BS.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

anything much over 70mph and its going to be hard to convince me that you had no help from wind/hill, larger diameter tires or clutch mods to get there. I am not saying it cant be done just saying that a majority of them will be under that range. just my $.02


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Well maybe my eyes were deceving me but that is the num I saw and I was on the Paved Road maybe a hill cant Remamber it was 4 years ago but you can look on you tube here is a link of others. this guy hit 91MPH and it looks stock to me


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

ya im lucky to hit 60 mph i got an American brute here...... DANG NO PRIMER THOUGH


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

guy in the video is BS750 one of my buddies in that video he was running fundy std bore and VFJ stage 4 primary which equals 96mph gearing with brute transmission


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

105mph on speedo wont happen it stops and pegs at 94mph been proven many times


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow somethins wrong in tahat vid


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh...not a stock engine or clutch. On a flat road and cool day mine tops out at about 63 and I have the dynatek CDI and clutch springs with 26" tires and I'm at 5400 feet.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

I've seen that before and unless he got different stock wheels then thats a 650i which compared to mine wont go even close to 91 without mods. Mine is all stock now except a uni air filter and has hit 67 on a dirt road so on a paved road might hit 71-72.
I dont remember how mine is but his acceleration is insane he gets to 60 in 4 seconds which seems a little fast for stock.
Im putting money that it is a down hill.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

i will say again the blue brute in the vid has \/



Brute650i said:


> guy in the video is BS750 one of my buddies in that video he was running fundy std bore and VFJ stage 4 primary which equals 96mph gearing with brute transmission


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm Just saying like all of you know thease things are Hosses I love mine and will never buy anything else and cant wait to get home because I have some mods to put on mine new Jets programer and pipe and Snorks ya ya baby


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ill say it since no one else will. You're full of ****. NO brute w/o extensive work and/or NOS will go much over 70ish mph. If you SAW 95 it was km/hr not mph. This site is full of brute owners w/ a lot of seat time. So don't come here trying to BS us or you won't last here.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

My '08 lime green 750 hit 78 on pavement in stock form. It was a pretty flat road. Don't know what it'll do now, but it will still out run my camo 750 fairly easy. My '10 camo 750 will only hit upper 60s. I don't have an explaination for it. I'm not trying to BS anyone. If you don't want to believe me then don't.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> My '08 lime green 750 hit 78 on pavement in stock form. It was a pretty flat road. Don't know what it'll do now, but it will still out run my camo 750 fairly easy. My '10 camo 750 will only hit upper 60s. I don't have an explaination for it. I'm not trying to BS anyone. If you don't want to believe me then don't.


I believes ya Coolwizzard ! They all seem to be different and there is no rhyme or reason for it. I just can't imagine how it would feel at 91mph. Man I get above 60 and the pucker is on...get to think'n what it would feel like gett'n unloaded at that speed....:bigeyes:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Anything above 80 isn't that much different as far as feel. How long did it take to get to 78?


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> Anything above 80 isn't that much different as far as feel. How long did it take to get to 78?


I'd been running about 50-60ish om the highway for a couple miles and came to a long straight stretch (maybe 1/2 mile long) and opened it up to see what it would do. It may of had a little more in it but I just didn't have enough ice water in my veins!


----------



## Moneypit (Dec 11, 2010)

My 2007 750 NRA has 27" ITP XTRs and it tapped out at 69MPH (on the speedo) with 2" snorkles, Dyna FS CDI and K&N filter. That was before VFJ modded the primary, removed the KBEC and I had the Maroon/Almond springs in it. Now it taps at 66/67 but I turn the 27's with ease and no belt slippage in the slop. No internal mods, YET; )


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Coolwizard said:


> My '08 lime green 750 hit 78 on pavement in stock form. It was a pretty flat road. Don't know what it'll do now, but it will still out run my camo 750 fairly easy. My '10 camo 750 will only hit upper 60s. I don't have an explaination for it. I'm not trying to BS anyone. If you don't want to believe me then don't.


That all sounds about right to me. I had a hard time keeping up w/ an 08 on my 07. He was just a little faster than me.


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Ill say it since no one else will. You're full of ****. NO brute w/o extensive work and/or NOS will go much over 70ish mph. If you SAW 95 it was km/hr not mph. This site is full of brute owners w/ a lot of seat time. So don't come here trying to BS us or you won't last here.


Well bub I am trying to let it ly but wether you beleave me or not I don't care but I will still line up with lol because I know what mine will do so thank you and have a nice day


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well you can say all you want but everyone here knows you a liar... NO Brute stock will run much over 70. It's just a fact. So keeping on with your lies only makes you look bad, not us... 

We usually just ban liars so they dont goober up the forum


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

mine does 67 thru the 1/8th without tune it hits 62-63mph and falls on its face but im gonna get it tuned here shortly after i put the front diff back together.... keep in mind that mine is a 840 though not stock with 28" laws


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

flowbackman said:


> Well bub I am trying to let it ly but wether you beleave me or not I don't care but I will still line up with lol because I know what mine will do so thank you and have a nice day


:nutkick:


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not calling anyone a liar. Everyone knows what they know, and believes what they believe. I happen to believe and I agree with P425, most brute 750s will be about 70ish. Every now and then you'll find one that'll get a little more. 95 is a long way from upper 70s. I have 2 brutes. I've rode several others (like most people on here). If I ever personally ride one 95mph, I'll have a *very* hard time believing it is bone stock.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Joey was that at greenville track? Last time I went it wouldn't hook for anything. 

95 won't happen by display on any brute because it stops at 94 and that's fact. 

Let's not get into name calling guys let's get back somewhat on topic. 


My 801 with modded cover hits 83 and gets there in a hurry. When I get it back together from front end replacement ill have to get a vid


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my 08 top was 73


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine stock was 70 but I didn't try to push farther it stopped climbing as fast at around 70 so I just backed on out no need in pushing it to just get 1 more mph


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

yea it was at greenville track i bout hit the wall last time i ran so i jus gave up... i tried everything even put sticky on the tires (big mistake) drug rear rack almost immediately scared the hell outta me lol


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I hear ya we need to go up there an run em some one weekend


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

they closed that track now only close one is outside of belzoni called goat hill dragstrip... i definitely wanna see what mine will do after i bring it and let your friend tune it


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Well Yall I Just found out today that My stock Brute was not stock I don't know if it was a demo bike or what but it was Jetted and had a Dyno programer on it already so if I made anyone mad on here I am sorry but it was a Brute and I still love it and always will I beleave but I will let yall know what it dose Now with the 28" backs and Hmf pipe no BS


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

flowbackman said:


> Well Yall I Just found out today that My stock Brute was not stock I don't know if it was a demo bike or what but it was Jetted and had a Dyno programer on it already so if I made anyone mad on here I am sorry but it was a Brute and I still love it and always will I beleave but I will let yall know what it dose Now with the 28" backs and Hmf pipe no BS


 Post up a video . I would love to see a 100 mph. brute .:nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Post up a video . I would love to see a 100 mph. brute .:nutkick:


I can get you a video of a 95mph one... 

It's flynts 916... Thats what it takes to get one to 95


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

LOL....when I first saw that, I thought he was on the Interstate!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I couldn't even imagine going over 75 on my brute. My 4 mil banshee would only run 85mph....and I was pinching off some when I was going that fast :bigeyes:. Not really sure what my stock 07 750 runs.....If I remember correctly I would hit 64 or 65 with 27" mudwisers. I do know that its a tad bit faster than 3 of my buddy's FI brutes, as far as acceleration. We all have pretty much the exact same setup.


----------

